# eventual/posible



## irene.acler

Siguiendo los preciosos consejos de Cecilio voy a abrir este hilo.
En una precedente discusión he utilizado el adjetivo "eventual" en la frase: "..para que me puedan corregir eventuales errores", y parece que en este caso es necesario utilizar el adjetivo "posible".

Entonces,cómo se traduce "eventual" al italiano?


----------



## irene.acler

Ahora se me ocurre este ejemplo:
"Vamos a analizar la definición y traducción de las unidades fraseológicas en cuestión, evidenciando eventuales convergencias y divergencias con el sistema lingüístico italiano".

En este caso es correcto o tengo que utilizar otra palabra?


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao, irene! Io direi che l'uso più abituale di "eventual" in spagnolo è nell'espressione "trabajador/trabajo eventual", dove questo "eventual è il contrario di "fijo". Sarebbe come "temporal" o "provisional".

Negli esempi che hai approtato sarebbe più usuale dire "posible"/"posibles".

In inglese un'espressione come "eventually" significa in spagnolo "finalmente". E in italiano? Cosa vuole dire "eventualemente"? Si usa questa parola?

Molte volte he ascoltato inglesi parlando spagnolo che hanno usato la parola "eventual" incorrettamente. Ma non sono sicuro se in italiano "eventuale" ha un significato simile a quello dell'inglese.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Ahora se me ocurre este ejemplo:
> "Vamos a analizar la definición y traducción de las unidades fraseológicas en cuestión, evidenciando eventuales convergencias y divergencias con el sistema lingüístico italiano".
> 
> En este caso es correcto o tengo que utilizar otra palabra?



Non suona tanto male, ma mi sembra come un "calco" dell'inglese, o in questo caso dell'italiano. (Come si dice "calco lingüístico in italiano?).


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, irene! Io direi che l'uso più abituale di "eventual" in spagnolo è nell'espressione "trabajador/trabajo eventual", dove questo "eventual è il contrario di "fijo". Sarebbe come "temporal" o "provisional".
> 
> Negli esempi che hai apportato sarebbe più usuale dire "posible"/"posibles".
> 
> In inglese un'espressione come "eventually" significa in spagnolo "finalmente". E in italiano? Cosa vuole dire "eventualemente"? Si usa questa parola?
> 
> Molte volte ho ascoltato inglesi parlando spagnolo che hanno usato la parola "eventual" incorrettamente. Ma non sono sicuro se in italiano "eventuale" ha un significato simile a quello dell'inglese.



Vale, ahora entiendo. 
En italiano "eventualmente" existe y se utiliza frecuentemente: es sinónimo  de "caso mai" (por ejemplo: "Va bene, eventualmente passo a prenderti alle 5" en el sentido de que si puedo, "caso mai", voy a tu casa a las 5..). 
El diccionario De Mauro dice: "casomai, semmai: _non so se posso venire al cinema, e. ti telefono_; all’occorrenza: _e. puoi farti aiutare da loro_ | nel caso che, qualora: _e. ti salisse la febbre, chiama il medico"._
El inglés "eventually" también en italiano se traduce con "finalmente", pero "eventuale" en italiano significa "che può verificarsi: _ti telefonerò domani per comunicarti le eventuali novità_" (De Mauro).


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Non suona tanto male, ma mi sembra come un "calco" dell'inglese, o in questo caso dell'italiano. (Come si dice "calco lingüístico in italiano?).



También en italiano se dice "calco linguistico" o simplemente "calco".


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Vale, ahora entiendo.
> En italiano "eventualmente" existe y se utiliza frecuentemente: es sinónimo  de "caso mai" (por ejemplo: "Va bene, eventualmente passo a prenderti alle 5" en el sentido de que si puedo, "caso mai", voy a tu casa a las 5..).
> El diccionario De Mauro dice: "casomai, semmai: _non so se posso venire al cinema, e. ti telefono_; all’occorrenza: _e. puoi farti aiutare da loro_ | nel caso che, qualora: _e. ti salisse la febbre, chiama il medico"._
> El inglés "eventually" también en italiano se traduce con "finalmente", pero "eventuale" en italiano significa "che può verificarsi: _ti telefonerò domani per comunicarti le eventuali novità_" (De Mauro).



Grazie per le spiegazione. In ogni modo, penso che per lo spagnolo forse ci siano differenze tra i diversi dialetti. Forse in Lationamerica si usa la parola "eventual" in un altro modo. Aspettiamo cosa dicono i foreri di America.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Siguiendo los preciosos consejos de Cecilio voy a abrir este thread.
> En una precedente discusión he utilizado el adjetivo "eventual" en la frase: "..para que me puedan corregir eventuales errores", y parece que en este caso es necesario utilizar el adjetivo "posible".
> 
> Entonces,cómo se traduce "eventual" al italiano?



Un piccolino commento: in spagnolo, "precioso" signifia di solito "bonito". In questo contesto diremmo più spesso "valiosos".

E grazie tante per il complimento!


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Un piccolino commento (non sta tanto bene questa espressione: è meglio dire o "un piccolo commento" o "un commento piccolino" con l'aggettivo dopo il sostantivo): in spagnolo, "precioso" signifia di solito "bonito". In questo contesto diremmo più spesso "valiosos".
> 
> E grazie tante per il complimento!



Vale, entonces valiosos consejos, tienes razon, a veces me equivoco con estos dos adjetivos!


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Un piccolo commento: in spagnolo, "precioso" di solito significa "bonito". In questo contesto diremmo più spesso "valiosos".
> 
> E grazie tante per il complimento!


----------



## indigoio

Cecilio said:


> Forse in Lationamerica si usa la parola "eventual" in un altro modo. Aspettiamo cosa dicono i foreri di America.


In Messico usiamo due accezioni per "eventual": quella che ha detto Cecilio, nel senso di "temporale", "provisionale"; ed un altro nel senso di "possibile", "a rischi di..." come define la RAE:


> eventual
> 1. adj. Sujeto a cualquier evento o contingencia.


Allora, gli esempi d'Irene mi suonano corretti:


irene.acler said:


> "..para que me puedan corregir *eventuales* errores"





irene.acler said:


> "Vamos a analizar la definición y traducción de las unidades fraseológicas en cuestión, evidenciando *eventuales *convergencias y divergencias con el sistema lingüístico italiano".


In entrambi confused: ) casi, capisco perfettamente che "eventual/es" si riferisce a errori ed a convergenze/divergenze che *potrebbero* accadere nel trascorso della scritura/del analisi, in un senso "accidental".

Ho moltissimi errori... correggeteli, per favore 

Sandra


----------



## claudine2006

indigoio said:


> In Messico usiamo due accezioni per "eventual": quella che ha detto Cecilio, nel senso di "temporale", "provvisionale"; ed un altro nel senso di "possibile", "a rischio di..." come define la RAE:
> 
> Allora, gli esempi d'Irene mi sembrano corretti:
> 
> 
> 
> In entrambi i casi, capisco perfettamente che "eventual/es" si riferisce ad errori ed a convergenze/divergenze che *potrebbero* accadere nel trascorso della scrittura/dell'analisi, in un senso "accidental".
> 
> Ho moltissimi errori... correggeteli, per favore
> 
> Sandra


Sandra, il tuo italiano migliora ogni giorno di più!


----------



## Cecilio

indigoio said:


> In Messico usiamo due accezioni per "eventual": quella che ha detto Cecilio, nel senso di "temporale", "provisionale"; ed un altro nel senso di "possibile", "a rischi di..." come define la RAE:
> 
> In entrambi confused: ) casi, capisco perfettamente che "eventual/es" si riferisce a errori ed a convergenze/divergenze che *potrebbero* accadere nel trascorso della scritura/del analisi, in un senso "accidental".
> 
> Sandra



Ciao, indigoio (o Sandra). Io non dico che questi usi di "eventual" di cui parli non siano 'corretti', ma al mio orecchio mi sembrano un po come la tipica frase che un inglese direbbe quando proba di parlare spagnolo. Tantissime volte ho ascoltato la parola "eventualmente" o "eventual" come calco dell'inglese che alla fine non sono più sicuro di cosa sia corretta. A me personalmente gli esempi di irene mi suonano meglio con "posible". Usare "eventual" come variazione di "posible" non sembra una cattiva idea, ma una cosa è chiara: la parola "eventual" non si usa tanto in spagnolo quanto in inglese o italiano.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, indigoio (o Sandra). Io non dico che questi usi di "eventual" di cui parli non siano 'corretti', ma al mio orecchio sembrano un po' come la tipica frase che un inglese direbbe quando prova a parlare spagnolo. Tantissime volte ho ascoltato la parola "eventualmente" o "eventual" come calco dell'inglese che alla fine non sono più sicuro di cosa sia corretto. A me personalmente gli esempi di irene suonano meglio con "posible". Usare "eventual" come variazione di "posible" non sembra una cattiva idea, ma una cosa è chiara: la parola "eventual" non si usa tanto in spagnolo quanto in inglese o italiano.


----------



## indigoio

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, indigoio (o Sandra). Io non dico che questi usi di "eventual" di cui parli non siano 'corretti', ma al mio orecchio mi sembrano un po come la tipica frase che un inglese direbbe quando proba di parlare spagnolo. Tantissime volte ho ascoltato la parola "eventualmente" o "eventual" come calco dell'inglese che alla fine non sono più sicuro di cosa sia corretta. A me personalmente gli esempi di irene mi suonano meglio con "posible". Usare "eventual" come variazione di "posible" non sembra una cattiva idea, ma una cosa è chiara: la parola "eventual" non si usa tanto in spagnolo quanto in inglese o italiano.


Hola Cecilio:
Sí, tienes razón. Es poco común el uso de "eventual" en el español (al menos acá no se escucha con tanta frecuencia). Y claro, los ejemplos suenan muy bien con "posibles".
Mmm, sólo una pequeña aclaración... Ya releí mi mensaje anterior (por si las dudas ) y creo que en ninguna parte doy a entender que hayas dicho que era incorrecto usar eventual"... más bien, como Irene había preguntado si era correcto usar "eventual", quise plantearle que en ese caso aplicaba bien su uso. 

Gracias y saludosss!
Sandra

(Grazie, Claudine)


----------

